# Unusual BHP Hatchling



## Tanzen (Dec 27, 2007)

hi All!
This little guy came out different to the other BHPs and thought I would share. He seems to have a lack of melanin on his body and has some orange spots on his head.


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 27, 2007)

Beautiful BHP! You must be over the moon, well done!


----------



## sockbat (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow thats strange. Genetic defect maybe? Don't know much about BHPs
Awsome looking snake though


----------



## swampie (Dec 27, 2007)

Thats one awesome bhp Tanzen, i want it lol. You must have been wrapped when that one popped out.


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Dec 27, 2007)

Thats nice i would love to have that BHP hehe u must be loving it


----------



## Ducky (Dec 27, 2007)

Congrats mate, would love to see pics of the others. Well done.


----------



## fire_bug (Dec 27, 2007)

wow are u keeping it ? i whould but if you not pm me


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Tanzen, it looks in the photo that the BHP has a few lumps on it, or is that just the lighting? Do you have anymore pics of him?


----------



## junglemad (Dec 27, 2007)

looks different tanz


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice, if youre not keeping it im sure you wont be short on offers for it (personally id keep it)


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 27, 2007)

Just wondering where you got the parents from?


----------



## da_donkey (Dec 27, 2007)

very nice looking little guy


----------



## hazzard (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.splitrockreptiles.com/aspidites_breeders.html

Read Clementine!

That's what you have, a useful breeding tool!


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 27, 2007)

Too right hazz, I'd be running down the shop to buy a bottle of bubbly..:lol:... for the icing on the cake it needs to be a male....any idea on the sex ?


----------



## AnteUp (Dec 27, 2007)

Definitely hang on to that one. But if you dont, I'm willing to take it off your hands.


----------



## MatE (Dec 27, 2007)

Rosemary said:


> Just wondering where you got the parents from?


Yeh where have i seen one of those before lol.I would be holding on to that one for sure.Well done and the bumps seem to be water?Had to have a bath before the big unvailing.


----------



## Hetty (Dec 27, 2007)

MatE said:


> Yeh where have i seen one of those before lol.I would be holding on to that one for sure.Well done and the bumps seem to be water?Had to have a bath before the big unvailing.



Scrubbed all the black off the body :lol:

They look a bit like the ochres.


----------



## Retic (Dec 27, 2007)

Beautiful BHP, a hypo for sure. Don't whatever you do sell that snake.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 27, 2007)

wow its awsome.


----------



## SnakePower (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome BHP Tanzen, I agree with Boa, DEFINITELY A HYPO!!! :shock: 
And for sure don't sell it, it could be a begining for you of a spectacular line of BHP's!! 
Congrats on him!

Zac.


----------



## viridis (Dec 27, 2007)

*Unreal!*



Tanzen said:


> hi All!
> This little guy came out different to the other BHPs and thought I would share. He seems to have a lack of melanin on his body and has some orange spots on his head.


 
Well done Tanzen!

That is the BEST Black headed hatcho that I have ever seen. Is that from one of Kel and Julies lines?


An unbelievable python. As Brett and Ash have said, do NOT sell it ,and if you do make sure it is around the 3 - 5 K mark! Thats what I ( and many others) would pay for an awsome animal like that!

Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nick


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd also like to know what line these are from. I know of two seperate lineages of BHP's that are producing the hypomelanistic/gold chin animals. The more they are bred, the the more common it seems to be.


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 27, 2007)

viridis said:


> An unbelievable python. As Brett and Ash have said, do NOT sell it ,and if you do make sure it is around the 3 - 5 K mark! Thats what I ( and many others) would pay for an awsome animal like that!
> Nick


 
You wont get any reply from Tanzen just yet......she's just fainted!:lol::lol:


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 27, 2007)

:shock:
Congrats!!


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 27, 2007)

pm sent to you Tanzen

Denver K.


----------



## zulu (Dec 27, 2007)

*re Unusual*

Its definetly a vey hypo looking animal that one tanzen,a really good looker,about the nicest hypo ive seen,love the orange spot on the top of the head its wicked looking!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 27, 2007)

I can see someones inbox getting filled!


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 27, 2007)

Or bank account........


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone have Tanzens mobile number? I tried her home line but the guy there said she was out.....

pm please


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 27, 2007)

I think she's on her way to Hawaii, just sold her hypo BHP for $10k. :lol:


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 27, 2007)

Lol


----------



## PimmsPythons (Dec 27, 2007)

awesome,you've just won lotto.dont sell for the quick buck,do everything right ,future breeding wise,and you could make a very tidy profit every year for the rest of your life.good luck to you.


----------



## deebo (Dec 27, 2007)

is the "hypo" gene dominant?
I love the look of its body with the nice pale orangey bands.
Dave


----------



## Tojo (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome BHP! You have bred a stunner! Well Done Tanzen!!!!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 27, 2007)

awesome


----------



## lil_ben (Dec 27, 2007)

Cool looking BHP very differerent colouration


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 27, 2007)

I think if you look at the big picture, it may be a better option to offload the animal. Developing a specific line from single animal showing a certain trait takes a long time. If the animal is placed with a reputable breeder who already owns others with the same or similar attributes, it allows more of them to be bred in a much smaller time frame.


----------



## mungus (Dec 27, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> I think she's on her way to Hawaii, just sold her hypo BHP for $10k. :lol:



Sorry, I just had to have it !!!!!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Armand (Dec 27, 2007)

thats a really really nice lookin BHP.. should go for 1 200 easy i reckon..


----------



## Armand (Dec 27, 2007)

i mean $1200..


----------



## Troy K. (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice looking bhp you've got there. Well done.


----------



## Troy K. (Dec 27, 2007)

Armand said:


> i mean $1200..



LOL Knowing my brother I'd say he has already offered 3 or 4 time that already


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 27, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I think if you look at the big picture, it may be a better option to offload the animal. Developing a specific line from single animal showing a certain trait takes a long time. If the animal is placed with a reputable breeder who already owns others with the same or similar attributes, it allows more of them to be bred in a much smaller time frame.



I agree, not only because we are working on this particular trait, but for future availability. The more that are produced, the more that'll be available to other keepers at an accelerated rate! The best way to produce more is to pair it with an animal that is similar in every way!................


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 27, 2007)

Troy K. said:


> LOL Knowing my brother I'd say he has already offered 3 or 4 time that already



LOL, you know me too well!!!!! 

What are you laughing at. It'll be half your cash..... hahahahaha

Just can't get hold of her...........


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Dec 27, 2007)

:shock::shock: I want it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 27, 2007)

I can see an auction taking place here  I'll definitely be bidding ...


----------



## ALLANA (Dec 27, 2007)

very very nice BHP. I would love to get that but I'm sure den is well on the way if she's not holding it back


----------



## Python Gal (Dec 27, 2007)

What an awesome BHP!! Congrats Tanz!! I wish i had the money, i'd be bidding too. :cry:

Outta curiosity, what locality are the bhp hatchlings?


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome looking BHP. Just out of curiosity, you didn't happen to buy the parents from Den as part of his Ochre Line did you??????? If you did, I can see him kicking himself now. lol. Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pike01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice Tanzen,didn't realise it was that nice when you were telling me about of it.Definately hold on to it. Dont listen about it taking years to establish the line,you have the parents which have the gene to breed to the hypo.


----------



## Retic (Dec 27, 2007)

Actually thinking about it realistically if you decide to sell you should definitely speak to Denver about it, his line is stunning and already established and that animal will only enhance it short term and of course longer term.


----------



## Jozz (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd sell it for sure. Like the other guys said, starting a line with the one animal will take years - depends on you circumstances I guess. You will make a nice profit now, and if the parents produce any more, you will make more profit  Well done!!! It's every herp breeders dream to see something different pop out!


----------



## cement (Dec 27, 2007)

I would hold it, keep breeding the parents while it grows and you might get another one or two over the next few years.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 27, 2007)

I love it - four pages in 8 hours with people lapping at the door...

It seems weird that we choose to breed defects into our snakes - in the wild these ones would be less likely to survive of course making them rare.

Certainly not lotto - but a bit of stress knowing if you're doing the right thing. 

Well good luck


----------



## Tanzen (Dec 28, 2007)

*Update*

Wow..that took some reading through! I went out for a while...and am just catching up now. Thank you everyone for your kind regards, feedback and humour! LOL 
The lumps are water spots from a misting.
I didn't buy the parents from Den. As far as I know they were from unrelated lines as I bought them a year apart, both from different young lads, one in Brisbane and one up the coast.
At first I thought I had really messed up! It took me a while to realise what it was. Gender as yet unkown. I give all credit to my poor little girl who laid those eggs...that just aint right!


----------



## Tanzen (Dec 28, 2007)

*Pics*

here are the pics of the other hatchies as requested


----------



## viridis (Dec 28, 2007)

Troy K. said:


> LOL Knowing my brother I'd say he has already offered 3 or 4 time that already


 
He will have to do better then that Troy, I did !


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice Tanzen!

Just a bit of advice on giving BHP hatchlings the best start to life. Set them up in a smaller tub with decent ventilation. Run them on a thermostat controlled heat mat or cord with the tub place 1 third on the heat source giving them access to atleast 34deg 'basking' area. (BHP hatchlings love to soak up the heat). The 2 thirds off heat will give them a suitable cool spot which they need also. Paper towel is the best substrate to get them started. Also place a few pieces of damp paper towel over them (and spar it moist every day) so as they have a place to hide and to give them extra humidity before their first shed cycle is complete. Give them access to fresh water at all times, as soon as they hatch most will go to the water after their big ordeal of leaving the egg. After their first shed the paper towel no longer needs to be moistened every day.

Keep them in a place where they are not disturbed or bothered by people looking in. They can be stressy little critters at times!

Hope this helps
Den

Pics show the method we use for raising hatchlings. Also the last pics shows a hatchling straight out of the egg drinking within 20mins. You can see the fragments of vermiculite on the front of the tub that rubed off from the hatchling.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 28, 2007)

viridis said:


> He will have to do better then that Troy, I did !



HAHA, go Nicky.........let the bidding war begin

How deep are your pockets?? LOL

As Ash just said to me, alls fair in love and war.....It's love between us though xoxox

Catch up soon mate


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 28, 2007)

If you decide to keep it let me know and we'll get some food into it a soon as it sheds. Try to give it the best possible start to life! You've got my mobile no. 

All the best mate, if you need anything give me a bell.
Den


----------



## Troy K. (Dec 28, 2007)

viridis said:


> He will have to do better then that Troy, I did !




Don't run him up too high Nick, i did have plans on buying a new boat this season. We both know what Den is like, a dog with a bone If I miss out on my boat cause you ran him up too high then its upto you to take me fishing mate You'd better know the good spots, i'll bring the rum

Troy K.


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 28, 2007)

I dunno guys,maybe Tanzen might like a shiny new albino darwin as a trade? :lol:


----------



## Tanzen (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for the help and offers of help. I got most of it right, xcept the type of paper. 
I haven't decided what I'm doing. There's a lot of information to process and a helluva lot of learning to do and I am a slow ponderous thinker.


----------



## hornet (Dec 28, 2007)

g'day tanzen, havent seen you on in a while, bet your over the moon about this new hatchie, definatly a stunner.


----------



## Tanzen (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh yeah...feel free to invite me on the boats  
That bloody snake has got more attention than I have all year!


----------



## Riley (Dec 28, 2007)

whats the bumps on it in the 1st pic?


----------



## viridis (Dec 28, 2007)

Ramsayi said:


> I dunno guys,maybe Tanzen might like a shiny new albino darwin as a trade? :lol:


 
Hell ,

I will even throw in some of this seasons Ghost Darwins LOL!

Dont you get involved Rammers!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 28, 2007)

Perhaps line breed it?


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 28, 2007)

viridis said:


> Hell ,
> 
> I will even throw in some of this seasons Ghost Darwins LOL!
> 
> Dont you get involved Rammers!



Haha tell ta what,send me down a nice pair of ghost darwins and I wont get involved :evil:


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 28, 2007)

haha, go boy's. I'll see your Darwin and Ghost plus i'll ad a shiney new penny..........LOL

We met Tanzen for the first time today and i've gotta say, she's a top chick! She puts alot of care and love into her animals and has the BHPs set up spot on. The BHP in question is runty but healthy. I've got faith that Tanzen will be able to get this animal to breeding size so as to start a good selective breeding program.

So what's the offer upto now guys???

Den


----------



## zulu (Dec 28, 2007)

*re Unusual*



Ramsayi said:


> I dunno guys,maybe Tanzen might like a shiny new albino darwin as a trade? :lol:



PMSL! deep pockets you guys HaHa


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 28, 2007)

zulu said:


> PMSL! deep pockets you guys HaHa



or maybe a big spoon?


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 28, 2007)

Am I the only one who dosen't like it?? - ment in the nicest poss way 

erm... oopsy


----------



## Jozz (Dec 28, 2007)

I like it alot


----------



## Retic (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes



Trousa_Snake said:


> Am I the only one who dosen't like it?? - ment in the nicest poss way
> 
> erm... oopsy


----------



## nvenm8 (Dec 28, 2007)

Tanzen that is one very special BHP that you have there, something to consider is the reptile market can be a very finicky market! what is hot one day with compliments galore could very well draw nothing but a sideways glance and a shrug the next.
I reckon that you have something very special there, but maybe consider capitalising while it is hot or maybe the possability of working with someone in a breeding arrangement so that you get hatchies in return or some other type of arrangement.


----------



## Retic (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes I tend to agree with that.


----------



## krusty (Dec 28, 2007)

that is one hot looking BHP you have there,top stuff.


----------



## stella (Dec 28, 2007)

what a beautiful, unique little snake how lucky are you mate!


----------



## centralian11 (Dec 28, 2007)

congrats mate . You have worked hard to achieve those results . Now that is what keeping herps is all about . When you come back to earth take your time on any decision .
barry


----------



## SnakePower (Dec 29, 2007)

As I mentioned before Congrats once again on hatching such a uniquie and special animal.  

NOW.... As Barry just said take your time on any decision relating to this little guy. Don't listen to peple telling you to "cash in" something so unique that's attracting the kind of offers you have been getting is obviously very special. Just think if they are prepared to make all these insane offers now, it's not going to change, people love new morphs period. Not hot today then cold tomorrow as someone said!!

It really depends on your plan for the hobby, if you are not planning for it to be a big thing in your life and just a snake here and there, then maybe worth cashing in. BUT... if you are in the hobby and love it as a lot of us do, and you are planning to be involved in herps for many years to come then I say hold it at all costs. The most you should do is as some have suggested, work out some kind of shared breeding project with someone that is working with spectacular BHP morphs already, but stay as a 50/50 partner on the project, so you get some return and reap some of the results from your stunnig little guy. The last thing you want to do is sell it off for a quick buck, then find in a few years time someone else gets all the glory for creating a new hypo line of BHP's.

Just some food for thought! JMO!  Good luch with it!
Zac.


----------



## Ricko (Dec 29, 2007)

Couldnt agree more Zac with the 50/50 thing that would be the way i would go. Good luck with it all tanzen!


----------



## planicauda1623 (Dec 29, 2007)

Outstanding! Well done a special animal! What a great Christmas present.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 29, 2007)

I've never seen such a huge and ugly pile of annoying 2c coins! Very impressive, guys! I have a coin of my own, but I won't burden you with it 

That's an interesting looking snake by the way, thanks for posting the pictures, Tanzen.


----------



## indicus (Dec 30, 2007)

STUNNING!!!! looking BHP Tanzen;
good on you; i'm sure your wrapped.
Well done mate.
Would go great with some that have been produced;
from this line....no; not mine worst luck


----------



## stevel (Dec 30, 2007)

great looking bhp 

just keep it and breed from it with mum ...

or what ever you decide just dont be tempted for a quick buck !!


----------



## zulu (Dec 30, 2007)

indicus said:


> STUNNING!!!! looking BHP Tanzen;
> good on you; i'm sure your wrapped.
> Well done mate.
> Would go great with some that have been produced;
> from this line....no; not mine worst luck



Nice indicus,they are around the place the hypo bhps,overseas and a lot more people here have them than is widely known,probably the most interesting looking type this one with the orange patch on the top of its head that is visually appealing IMO


----------



## Jason_Hood (Dec 30, 2007)

Check the other babies' chins if Den didn't already. If you look on the Split Rock Reptiles site linked earlier they have noted that the hypos have brown spots under their chins. 

I am over in the states working with animals from the Split Rock line and in the same situation (which hopefully I will be in late 2008 ) I would personally go for a cash down with 50 percent rights to the first 1-3 clutches, or pick of the litter for a few clutches with someone like Den who is well known and respected. Get the deal in writing and go get some new toys with the up front cash you get!!

http://splitrockreptiles.com/htm7/blackheads_breeders.html

Without being involved in anyway other than having animals second hand from them I would say that some of the results shown by SRR on that page and your own unexpected baby may point to some sort of co-dom trait being at play here but maybe it's complex recessive. Co-dom, I would think, could produce more consistant results than we are seeing so I am leaning toward complex recessive which is bad for all of us that want them. Much harder to reproduce. Hopefully the folks out there with these animals will figure the genes out soon. Good luck with your little one (girl??)

Jason


----------



## rexs1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Stunning little Black Head Tanzen. An absolute blinder. Whatever you deciide to do with it just remember that it''s your snake and your decision, and be happy with whatever you do. cheers, Rex


----------



## pepper (Jan 3, 2008)

I would keep it and breed it with it's parent of oposite sex and then sell the offspring. Something like that is obvisouly worth alot and quite popular and yeah it will lose it's value one day but not for many years to come.


----------



## feral1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very very sweet Tanzen ya gotta be happy with that !


----------



## Armand (Jan 3, 2008)

can i start the bidding? 

$100.. (please dont bid higher anyone as i really want this snake!!)


----------



## feral1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very very sweet Tanzen ya gotta be happy with that !


----------



## snakeitup (Apr 12, 2008)

would love to see an update pic of this hot bhp


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 12, 2008)

So what are the eventual black headed pythons going to be called if they don't have black heads?!


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 12, 2008)

Keep it and try and breed it with another buetiful bhp


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 12, 2008)

Do we have an update on this snake? He sure was a beauty.



Tatelina said:


> So what are the eventual black headed pythons going to be called if they don't have black heads?!



Woma's.


----------



## callith (Apr 12, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## kittyg (Apr 12, 2008)

maybe his name should be Harry Potter??? That's a sort of lightening strike look isn't it...  Very nice btw..


----------



## hawktime (May 28, 2008)

Any update pics?


----------



## hawktime (Jun 1, 2008)

Anything


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jun 1, 2008)

Ahhhh, how much??:lol:


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh wait, somebody alright put $100 on it.....


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jun 1, 2008)

its turning into a woma haha


----------



## Colhunter (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree that you hang on to it.But I would hook up with Den and do some breeding in the future.50/50 partnership definately the way to go here.
Great snake,I think that would be up there with the best BHP hatchy I have seen, but we do need to see more pics.
Congratulations


----------



## Perko (Aug 20, 2008)

Insane!!!! Any new pics?


----------



## chrisso81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I have been wondering about this little ones progress as well, definately time for some updated pics! PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Aug 20, 2008)

yep would love updated pics, i wanned to see its progress last month..


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 9, 2008)

Just wondering Tarzen if you still have the little fella or if you sold him?, if you still have him could you post some updated pics of him


----------



## Perko (Sep 9, 2008)

Since there are no new update pics, i wonder if theres a feature story in the new Scails & Tails mag?????


----------



## melgalea (Sep 9, 2008)

well it took me 25 minutes to read this whole thread. lol
gotta say, it is a very nice bhp. 
any updated pics on how its going , if u still have it that is.lol.


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 9, 2008)

that is a stunner !


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't resist....
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes/not-a-bad-looking-road-kill-90788


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry Armand. I outbid you and bought it for $1.10...........................just kidding!


----------



## Sel (Sep 18, 2008)

Bump!


----------

